# 508 serious problem Help



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello to all,

I have a 508 dvr for almost 4 years. It has worked flawlessly. never lost any of my recordings and during this time may have had to reset the box 3 or 4 times.
Now I all my recordings are gone. when I view the PG a message saying "Guide Info being downloaded" is in the video window each time I go to view the PG.

There's more. Over the past week or so I have been getting a message after turning on the 508 which states "Serious hard disk problem, [an error code] contact Dish Network". The first time this happened I pulled the plug and rebooted. Everthing including my recordings were ok. Then a few days later I turned on the unit and the same message showed. Reboot again, result all ok.
Then last night I had the same problem, I called DN and spoke with a tech rep. He told me to do the same proceedure more or less.When I plugged in the power cord the above hdd problem message appeared again. Disgusted I turned off the receiver with the front panel power button to reboot again, and as it shut down I noticed for a split second clear video. I pressed the power button again, and all was restored.
So I thought................ Now I have an almost dead 508.

-No video in PG window, some program info, and in the PG video window the same b/s mesage "PG info is Downloading".
-All recordings are gone.
-No Dvr function << >> pause etc.
-No recording.

I am really p----d off. This unit was working fine and and not even 4 years old with very little use.
Is anyone else having similar problems or could it be the new software recently 
download, or is my hdd fried?
]
Thanks. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure sounds like a fried HD. You might try turning off the unit then pulling the plug from the outlet. Wait 30seconds or so and plug it in again. This will force a complete reboot. If this doesn't bring it back then its a petty good bet that the HD has given up. 

I'm surprised that the tech from dish didn't tell you the same thing (regarding the fried HD).

I'm thinking that you might get a replacement 508 from Dish at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

digital223 said:


> Over the past week or so I have been getting a message after turning on the 508 which states "Serious hard disk problem, [an error code] contact Dish Network".


And how did you react?


> The first time this happened I pulled the plug and rebooted.
> 
> I am really p----d off. This unit was working fine and and not even 4 years old with very little use.


The 508 and 510 receivers have gone into overdrive with starting and stopping the HDD since the Video On Demand update last Summer.

Hard drives fail. Connecting the DVR to a quality UPS can reduce the likelihood.

If you're leasing, ask for a replacement 508 (and don't accept a 510). If you own the 508, you're on your own to replace it. Since you ran it until it died, it is probably too late to "image" the HDD onto a new HDD.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

harsh said:


> If you're leasing, ask for a replacement 508 (and don't accept a 510). If you own the 508, you're on your own to replace it. Since you ran it until it died, it is probably too late to "image" the HDD onto a new HDD.


Are the 510s failing at a higher rate than the 508s?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I had the exact same thing happen a few months back with mine. The hard drive failed. It's time to replace your 508.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

Call E* sign up for DHPP and have E* send you a replacement. You can then cancel DHPP if you want. Replacement will come in three days.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

esteg said:


> Call E* sign up for DHPP and have E* send you a replacement. You can then cancel DHPP if you want. Replacement will come in three days.


esteg,

Your post is interesting.
But, I may be missing something here. Can you elaborate on your post ?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

If you're leasing, ask for a replacement 508 (and don't accept a 510). If you own the 508, you're on your own to replace it. Since you ran it until it died, it is probably too late to "image" the HDD onto a new HDD.

Harsh,

I own the 508....No DHPP....Any suggestions.

The above portion of your reply leads me to think that I could replace the hd.
I thought that was next to impossible on E*'s dvr's. or is it ?

BTW thanks to you and all the others that replied to my call for assistance.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

digital223 said:


> If you're leasing, ask for a replacement 508 (and don't accept a 510). If you own the 508, you're on your own to replace it. Since you ran it until it died, it is probably too late to "image" the HDD onto a new HDD.
> 
> Harsh,
> 
> ...


 I had three 508's hit by lightening thru the telephone line. Called to replace under extended warranty. They were not covered, but signing up on the spot for DHPP they would ship a replacement 508 and when received, return the old one the old back to them. They supply a return label and just drop it off at UPS. I had to this 3 times but it worked. I owned these 508's.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

esteg said:


> I had three 508's hit by lightening thru the telephone line. Called to replace under extended warranty. They were not covered, but signing up on the spot for DHPP they would ship a replacement 508 and when received, return the old one the old back to them. They supply a return label and just drop it off at UPS. I had to this 3 times but it worked. I owned these 508's.


Thanks etgeg. That sounds like a great a option.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

digital223 said:


> Thanks etgeg. That sounds like a great a option.


esteg,

I just finished a Live Chat with a TSR at E*. 
Without mentioning your above suggestion, she offered a free 508 replacement if I would enroll into DHPP. Thanks to you for you help, and to all the other members of DBST, for their suggestions and assistance with this issue.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mhowie said:


> Are the 510s failing at a higher rate than the 508s?


Not necessarily. The difference is that the 508 incurs no DVR fee.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

digital223 said:


> The above portion of your reply leads me to think that I could replace the hd.
> I thought that was next to impossible on E*'s dvr's. or is it ?


Replacing the hard drive is possible if you do it before the drive dies. After the drive dies, it becomes much more difficult.

The key is to acquire a suitable replacement drive and use disk mirroring software to create an exact copy on the new drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

digital223 said:


> Without mentioning your above suggestion, she offered a free 508 replacement if I would enroll into DHPP.


Just remember to unsubscribe if and when you feel that you don't need the service any longer. It is about $5/month.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

harsh said:


> Just remember to unsubscribe if and when you feel that you don't need the service any longer. It is about $5/month.


It cost $5.99 p/mo.
I may seem naieve [hope i spelled that correctly] but how can anyone do that.
What would happen after the warrnty was over if the replacement failed again?
I don't think they would offer DHPP again.
I have a notion that E* would like the 508's out of all their subs homes.
Do you think they would ever offer to 508 subs a free trade-in upgrade to maybe a HD dvr as they recently did with one of their other dvr's...Or was that D* ?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

harsh said:


> Replacing the hard drive is possible if you do it before the drive dies. After the drive dies, it becomes much more difficult.
> 
> The key is to acquire a suitable replacement drive and use disk mirroring software to create an exact copy on the new drive.


harsh,

Again your post interests me. When you refer to mirroring are you trying to save movie or program recordings etc., or the disk protocol ?
Also has any one you might know of, replaced a hhd on a 508 or any E* dvr. If so was it the same as the original hdd's capacity. I thought only Tivo hdd 's were user replaceable.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Via DHPP I received my remanufactured 508. Hooked up and running. 
Thakns to all that came to my call for help


----------

